# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  going to Montego Bay for 4 days

## Summer

:Smile:  I am new to the site, just joined

Leaving December 24!! yeah I know it is short but it is a Christmas gift, staying with friends in the hills of Montego Bay, think its called Iron Shore.

Cannot wait  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rob

Summer,

The Ironshore area is a great place in Montego Bay - please tell us all about it when you get back!

----------


## Summer

I sure will!! am so excited :Cool:

----------

